# Azbug-i visiting monrovia/altadena November 5th!



## azbug-i (Oct 17, 2016)

Hey friends!

My gf and i are rolling through town! We are going to be arriving to my friend justins on november 5th in the morning hours. Hes in altadena. Id love to catch any of my friends in the area for lunch in downtown monrovia like i did last november. 1 year anniversary of my first visit and ride with the foothill flyers!.
We wont have bikes and probably wont be able to handle a long ride, but if anyone wants to still have a ride and we can meet for lunch and i can still drool over everyones bikes (especially fordmikes mercury) haha that sounds good to me!

Let me know if you are free and meet for lunch that day!

We will be leaving pretty early on the 6th. So saturday is really the best day.

Thanks all!
Amanda

@rustjunkie
@fordmike65
@Balloonatic
@Joe Buffardi
@Robertriley
@hellshotrods 
@Cory 
@tripple3 
@rcole45 
@Eric 

And im sorry for whos usernames i dont know on here!


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 17, 2016)

I'll be at work that day, but might be able to meet up with you after 5 if you're still around. 

Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


----------



## azbug-i (Oct 17, 2016)

Ill be around for sure mike!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Balloonatic (Oct 17, 2016)

I will have the pleasure of hosting Amanda & Diana here in Altadena.. maybe we can do something at my place in the afternoon/evening for folks who want to visit with our bike friends from AZ? Just a thought...


----------



## azbug-i (Oct 17, 2016)

Justin youre so nice! 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 17, 2016)

@rustintime 
@tikicruiser 
@Fenderless


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 17, 2016)

@the2finger


----------



## Balloonatic (Oct 17, 2016)

Aw shucks...    I'm happy to offer my place.. it could be fun, just something super casual; we could lay in some munchies, throw on some tunes and find something to drink even (yes @fordmike65, I mean beer... or soda for the teetotalers.) I might even be persuaded to make my famous orange Dreamcicles... knowing LA it will probably be warm and we can party outside if we like... either way.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 18, 2016)

azbug-i said:


> Ill be around for sure mike!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk






Balloonatic said:


> I will have the pleasure of hosting Amanda & Diana here in Altadena.. maybe we can do something at my place in the afternoon/evening for folks who want to visit with our bike friends from AZ? Just a thought...



Hey there; thanks for taggin' me.
I don't know your schedule but if I was rollin in to So Cal the 1st weekend of Nov., I would make plans to be at the Pike in Long Beach Sunday early AM for the CC Swap... if you can.


----------



## azbug-i (Oct 18, 2016)

Justin that all sounds amazing! @Balloonatic 

And as for the cc swap, i have to be on the road to tucson early because i work monday. So i cant make the swap this time around unfortunately! 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 18, 2016)

Balloonatic said:


> Aw shucks...    I'm happy to offer my place.. it could be fun, just something super casual; we could lay in some munchies, throw on some tunes and find something to drink even (yes @fordmike65, I mean beer... or soda for the teetotalers.) I might even be persuaded to make my famous orange Dreamcicles... knowing LA it will probably be warm and we can party outside if we like... either way.





Sounds like its gonna be an all night jamboree and hoot'n nanny in SoCal! Hope everyone is safe and has a good time--or at least just have a good time V/r Shawn


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 18, 2016)

Here in CA we roll our clocks back an hour that night so we have an extra hour to PARTY!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 18, 2016)

if there's any way to extend, the 6th is the Coaster ride, you go for the whole enchilada...


----------



## azbug-i (Oct 19, 2016)

@Freqman1  can you make it out shawn??

@cyclingday marty??


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 19, 2016)

azbug-i said:


> @Freqman1  can you make it out shawn??




Monrovia's a long ride from Georgia :eek:


----------



## bricycle (Oct 19, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> I'll be at work that day, but might be able to meet up with you after 5 if you're still around.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk



You work?


----------



## bricycle (Oct 19, 2016)

he'll be there in spirit. You do like spirits?


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 19, 2016)

bricycle said:


> You work?




I have a full time job here on The Cabe....and a part time job as a Ford grease monkey.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 19, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Monrovia's a long ride from Georgia :eek:




I'll actually be in Gatlinburg, Tn that weekend in full relax mode--I'll have to sneak my CABE time in so don't none of you list any killer stuff til I get back! V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 19, 2016)

I'll see if I can make it, Amanda.


----------



## Balloonatic (Oct 19, 2016)

Looks like it's turning into a party! Maybe we'll call it the Balloonatic Bash? Well, "bash" may be too strong a word, it's really just an opportunity to mingle with bike-minded folks and visit with Amanada & Diana while they are in LA... but that doesn't mean we can't nosh, drink a bit and have some fun on a Saturday evening.. 

I'm in west Altadena (the foothills above Pasadena). If you think you can make it on Saturday Nov. 5th, please let me know? Please RSVP here or send me a private message so I can get a head count?

If ya'll feel like bringing a favorite bike, I think there's room in my front yard. We're thinking of starting at 6pm... I can have beer/wine/sodas and some munchies here, but since that's dinner time maybe we'll make it a pot luck and folks can bring a main dish and we can all eat?

All are welcome, so if you're going to be in the area and can make it, please let me know? 

Balloonatic
Justin


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 19, 2016)

me too...


----------



## mrg (Oct 19, 2016)

Sounds like fun, see ya there.


----------



## azbug-i (Oct 19, 2016)

Oh my bad i thought he was in socal. Sorry shawn!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## azbug-i (Oct 19, 2016)

The idea is to bring a bike to display in place of doing a ride haha. Cant wait to see everyone!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Oct 20, 2016)

We wouldnt miss it for the world!!

Joe and Daisy will be there!!


----------



## azbug-i (Oct 20, 2016)

Yay thats awesome joe looking forward to seeing you guys again!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## azbug-i (Nov 2, 2016)

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/ba...-saturday-night-november-5.99402/#post-641857

official post for our visit!


----------

